# Estate  lighting  ESB Bill



## el kabong (16 Jan 2012)

Evening all ( first  time  poster)

We live in an estate  of 10 houses that were completed in 2008.The  local authority took over  the  estate  in May 2011. 

In the  meantime  the developer was  paying for  the  street  lighting. He then informed the  residents association that  we  should  put two names  on an account and  continue  paying  it as  if the estate  was  disconnected it  would  cost  an astronomical €10,000  to reconnect the estate.

After the  transfer to the  local authority  it was  deemed  that  there  is €150 outstanding on the bill (The  association have paid since we opened up an account to do so)  After several phone calls from the ESB ,who believed  this  was  a private  household account they  finally understood the  situation. Cue a  solicitors  letter threatening the association to pay €150 that they claim is still outstanding on the account. I believe that  this the responsibility of the developer. He contends that he has paid long enough and that technically he should not have even got the ESB to connect the street lighting until the local authority had  taken over  the  estate some three years later.

The  local authority  have  advised  persons in the  estate  in affordable  housing not to contribute  to the  € 150 (They  did not  contribute  in any  fashion to the previos bills). 

The  developer does  not have  his  name  on the  ESB a/c and is adamant that he ain't paying the bill.

Option 1  - sit  tight  take  your  chances & hope  for  an anti developer judge
Option 2-?????????

With a threatening  legal letter, seeking costs in addition any  advice  would  be appreciated.
Regards


----------



## Guns N Roses (16 Jan 2012)

I would just pay the bill. Hiring a solicitor will cost a hell of a lot more than EUR150. I would think the developer has a strong case. His name is no longer on the bill. Whoever put their name on the bill should have checked that the pevious balance had been cleared.


----------



## el kabong (17 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that will put it  to those  concerned  .Regards


----------



## ajapale (17 Jan 2012)

Moved from Other Financial to Management companies, apartments, etc. which is closest category I could find as it deals with management of shared spaces.


----------



## 8till8 (27 Jan 2012)

It sounds quite petty when you divide the cost by number of houses it works out at €10 per house. 
Considering each household benefited from the lighting provided, then its fairly reasonable to expect them to pay this very small outstanding amount.


----------

